# ** cracks in plaster **



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

The people before us got some of the walls skimmed in our house.

One of the walls keeps cracking as its a partition wall between living room and boiler cupboard. I'm assuming is the heat.

I'm not wanting to be filling and sanding the walls. Want a quick/easy fix.

Do any of the things like below work for hairline cracks.

http://www.diy.com/departments/polycell-3-in-1-white-matt-basecoat-25l/536868_BQ.prd

http://www.diy.com/departments/ronseal-problem-wall-paints-white-basecoat-25l/127205_BQ.prd


----------



## jimi_boom (Dec 28, 2010)

Have you tried decorators caulk, then paint over the top?

Not sure if it would work but I do know that it can be used as a filler


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I've used caulk before in another house for skirting gaps.

I've used proper filler on the cracks before, but it takes more time to fill and sand it, and also get it level.

Was hoping for a quick roll on fix.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Caulk does have some play in it so won't be as likely to crack as filler.


----------



## staffordian (May 2, 2012)

I have used the Polycell product with variable results. It worked ok on a wall with several hairline cracks but on a wall with slightly deeper cracks they reappeared after a while.

In summary, I'd say its probably worth a try given that it's relatively cheap and easy to apply, especially if the wall is white, so you don't have to overpaint it if you don't want to.


----------



## Honda (Aug 27, 2012)

The best way I have found is to make the crack bigger and deeper so you can get a proper fill, and sometimes we have used PVA in the mix and prime inside crack!! Hope this helps!!


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Honda said:


> The best way I have found is to make the crack bigger and deeper so you can get a proper fill, and sometimes we have used PVA in the mix and prime inside crack!! Hope this helps!!


Same principle but pump some white no nails in with a skeleton gun,wipe off excess then when dry put some fine filler over the top👍

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I have a wall that I keep filling, sanding and repainting every 6 months for the last 2 years. I'm going to try a more flexible filler next.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Don't caulk it, you'll see it and it will look terrible it won't go off and you can't rub it down It Isn't filler .

Rake it out, scrim over the crack , fill with Toupret or Easi-Fill (two coats), rub it down with 120, spot prime , then two coats of wall colour .


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

The roll on filler worked for the hairline cracks, but not the bigger ones.

I've filled them with proper filler and will sand, prime with the filler paint, then paint with the emulsion.


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

If it's a vertical crack then it will be a joint between the boards that has not been either ames papered or scrimed before being skimmed , when boarding walls for plastering or skimming the joint is left wider so it fills with the plaster if not scrimed.
If the boiler is next to this wall then put reflective material between the boiler and the wall. As said above cut out deep into the board and scrim or paper ames tape then fill.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Its not a joint crack. Think its just been a cheap/crap plaster job that's cracking.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Have you considered movement? Shrinkage in the original plaster, even if it has been over skimmed will cause cracks. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## acake (Jan 16, 2012)

Try some red devil filler can be got from toolstaion and screwfix .Just rake out a bit of a gap along the crack then fill, it will expand and contract with the movement .Has sorted out cracks in a sealing that other fillers can do in my house.


----------

